# Naval Equipment Recognition Thread



## Cloud Cover (29 Aug 2006)

Ships, boats and things that float, and pretty much everything that is attached thereto, or is launched from it!!

CAVEAT- if you publish any details about equipment, you must cross reference to open source information.

I'll start:


What class and type of submarine is this?


----------



## tasop_999 (30 Aug 2006)

Well, I have to say you had me stumped on this one.  I am going with either a Whiskey variant (not the Long Bin version) or a version of the Ming.  The clues give away the age of this sub.  There is not a real teardrop hull to be had, plus it appears that it needs to be on the surface in order to launch its missile cargo.  That would put this design well into the Russian/Chinese/North Korean sphere.  The missile silos are placed just so that he would need to be surfaced in order to launch.  Let me know what this one was, it will now haunt me as I sleep at night.


----------



## FredDaHead (30 Aug 2006)

I agree it looks a bit Russian-derived (NK/Chinese), but I don't think it is. Looks like something India or Pakistan would have, but I'm too lazy to look it up.


----------



## Cloud Cover (30 Aug 2006)

cdnaviator- can I post the answer or do you have an idea?

w601

Here is a hint- bow shot looking aft towards tower. Pay close attention to the missile.


----------



## aesop081 (30 Aug 2006)

whiskey601 said:
			
		

> cdnaviator- can I post the answer or do you have an idea?
> 
> w601



Go ahead and post the answer...i know but my reference isnt "open sourse"


----------



## Cloud Cover (30 Aug 2006)

Fair enough:

First seen in late 1987, the Wuhan 351 is a modified Romeo Class (Type 033G) (SSG), designated ES5G, converted as a trials anti-ship missile platform. The project was probably inspired by the Cold War era conventional-powered Russian Juliette class cruise missile submarine. The Wuhan 351's structure consist of six missile launcher tubes which are built into the casing abreast the conning tower and elevated to fire. To provide target acquisition an additional radar mast (Snoop Tray) is mounted between the two periscopes. It uses Pike Jaw or Hercules, hull mounted, search and attack, medium frequency sonar. 

Displacement: 1,650 tons surfaced and 2,100 tons submerged 
Dimensions: 76.6 x 6.7 x 5.2 meters 
Speed: 13 knots submerged, 15 knots surfaced and 10 knots snorting 
Endurance: 9 knots at 14,000 nm surface. 4 knots at 330 nm submerged (batteries) 
Propulsion: Twin shafts. Diesel-electric drive. 
Engines: 2x Type 37D diesel engines at 4,000 hp each. 2x PG series electric motors at 2,700 hp each. 2x creep motors at 100 hp each. 
Crew complement: 10 officers and 44 Enlisted. 
Armaments: 8x 533mm torpedo tubes. Six bow mounted and two are stern mounted. 14 torpedoes or 28 mines. 
Missiles: 6x C-801 anti-ship missiles in watertight launcher tubes. 

http://www.china-defense.com/naval/wuhan351/wuhan351.html

What is the model/type of this radar? Cheers.


----------



## aesop081 (31 Aug 2006)

Give me a hint....i think i'm close.....


----------



## Cloud Cover (31 Aug 2006)

A long necked, leaf eating radar?


----------



## aesop081 (31 Aug 2006)

whiskey601 said:
			
		

> A long necked, leaf eating radar?



hahaha


Sea giraffe

http://www.naval-technology.com/contractors/weapon_control/ericsson_microwave/


----------



## aesop081 (31 Aug 2006)

I ronicaly i know its parameters and stuff but didnt realy know what it looked like


----------



## Cloud Cover (31 Aug 2006)

Correct. 

Your turn to post.  [or someone else]


----------



## aesop081 (31 Aug 2006)

name and country of origin


----------



## Cloud Cover (31 Aug 2006)

The 309-foot, barque, Kaiwo Maru was the overall winner of the Boston to Halifax leg of the Tall Ships 2000 race. The ship is a training vessel for the Japanese Merchant Navy.  I have no idea who built her. 

http://images.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=http://www.outdoorns.com/photogallery/images/tallships.kaiwo_maru2.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.outdoorns.com/photogallery/tallships6.htm&h=306&w=206&sz=22&hl=en&start=71&tbnid=wl8Ts2qQEZSp6M:&tbnh=117&tbnw=79&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dtall%2Bships%26start%3D60%26ndsp%3D20%26svnum%3D10%26hl%3Den%26lr%3D%26sa%3DN


----------



## aesop081 (31 Aug 2006)

NO !!

Try europe


----------



## NavalGent (31 Aug 2006)

Juan Sebastian de Elcano, Spanish Navy


----------



## aesop081 (31 Aug 2006)

NavalGent said:
			
		

> Juan Sebastian de Elcano, Spanish Navy



Correct...your turn.......


----------



## NavalGent (31 Aug 2006)

Good luck. If it helps, the "bomb" that needs to be pulled out of the ditch for a small party task in Farnham is also a round from this weapon.


----------



## Cloud Cover (31 Aug 2006)

Looks like a Limbo Mortar.


----------



## hugh19 (31 Aug 2006)

Actually that looks like the squid at the war muesem.


----------



## larry Strong (31 Aug 2006)

Yes I would agree "Squid A/S launcher"


----------



## hugh19 (31 Aug 2006)

I am in Ottawa. I love the war museum, and thats the war museum. Plus the size is way to small to be a limbo.


----------



## NavalGent (31 Aug 2006)

You got it Sledge.

http://www.hazegray.org/navhist/canada/systems/asw/


----------



## Cloud Cover (31 Aug 2006)

Who does this threesome in the forground belong to and what type/classes of ships are they? Cheers


----------



## hugh19 (31 Aug 2006)

well I see a US Henry J Kaiser class oiler and aJapanese Kongo class DDG and the other is Japanese butnot sure on class.


----------



## larry Strong (31 Aug 2006)

DD-122 Hatsuyuki Class Destroyer


----------



## Cloud Cover (1 Sep 2006)

Kongo, Kaiser and Hatsuyuki. Correct. Good work guys


----------



## navymich (1 Sep 2006)

Well, since nobody else is going to post anything....


----------



## NavyShooter (2 Sep 2006)

Looks vaguley like some sort of de-mining gear.

Not sure what else it could be....maybe some kind of towed bottom scan sonar?

NS


----------



## rmacqueen (2 Sep 2006)

Advanced Side Looking Sonar

http://www.l-3com.com/os/seaborn_asls.html


----------



## navymich (2 Sep 2006)

Route survey, towfish, towed side scan sonar.  Yes, used on the MCDVs.  Makes for some very looonnnggg days.  But very interesting too at times, when you see the "map" of the bottom that has been created.



> The ship uses the ANSQ 511 Route Survey payload, which consists of three distinct elements: the towfish handling device - a large crane that sits on the sweep-deck; the towed body or "towfish" that contains the sonar arrays that survey the ocean floor, and is lowered into the water by the crane; and the tactical control unit that remotely operates the towfish and analyzes data from within the ship.



http://www.lookoutnewspaper.com/archive/20051011/4.shtml

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/Community/mapleleaf/index_e.asp?newsID=1984&id=3961&cat=4&volID=sch&issID=6&newsType=1

I had a couple other links too, sorry, can't put my hands on them right now.  IIRC though, they were DIN.


----------



## larry Strong (3 Sep 2006)

Whats the name of the Aircraft carrier. I apologize for the quality of the photo


----------



## NavyShooter (3 Sep 2006)

Graf Zepplin?


----------



## Sheerin (3 Sep 2006)

I thought the Graf Zepplin was never completed?


----------



## rmacqueen (3 Sep 2006)

Sheerin said:
			
		

> I thought the Graf Zepplin was never completed?


It never actually sailed but was almost completed before the project was cancelled.  It was scuttled 1945 then raised by the Soviets and towed to Leningrad and used for target practice


----------



## Black Watch (3 Sep 2006)

too bad, I think that it woud have been such a grat ship


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (3 Sep 2006)

I am glad it did not sail would have probably caused a lot of Allied casualties


----------



## Black Watch (3 Sep 2006)

what kind of aircraft was supposted to be embarked?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (3 Sep 2006)

google is your friend:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/German_aircraft_carrier_Graf_Zeppelin


----------



## Sheerin (3 Sep 2006)

I'm going to take a guess and say HMS Ark Royal (91)

but I really know nothing


----------



## warspite (3 Sep 2006)

Just a shot in the dark but is it th USS Midway or a Midway class carrier?


----------



## larry Strong (4 Sep 2006)

Sorry just got home from work, Graf Zepplin is correct, I got the photo from a Kreigsmarine Photo album. I am impressed


----------



## NavyShooter (4 Sep 2006)

How about that one?

(Please don't look at the link guys....that's cheating!)

Yes, open-source.

NS


----------



## rmacqueen (4 Sep 2006)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Sorry just got home from work, Graf Zepplin is correct, I got the photo from a Kreigsmarine Photo album. I am impressed



What is the ship/sub/whatever in the forground?


----------



## SeaDog (4 Sep 2006)

Navy Shooter,
Can't for the life of me remember the working title, but it is a USV.  Unmanned Surface Vessel(Vehicle, can't remember which), for Force Protection and lane clearance.  Maybe someone else can jump in and deliver the coup de grace.


----------



## newfin (4 Sep 2006)

IIRC it is manufactured by a Canadian company but I can't recall the name.


----------



## NavyShooter (5 Sep 2006)

Nope, not in Canada.

Think Isreal.

NS


----------



## Spencer100 (5 Sep 2006)

Part of it is made in Canada.  The hull is a Bombardier Sea Doo.  1990-1996 Model SPX I think.  ;D


----------



## Navalsnpr (5 Sep 2006)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

>



That reminds me of the "ROBO-SKI" that we shot at with the 57mm during NATO.... what fun!!


----------



## jollyjacktar (6 Sep 2006)

And here I thought it was from an episode of the Thunderbirds.  Looks like somethig International Rescue would go for.


----------



## NavyShooter (6 Sep 2006)

Didn't mean to stump everyone...

http://www.defense-update.com/products/s/stingray.htm


----------



## tasop_999 (6 Sep 2006)

Here is one that every sailor who has been to the Persian Gulf should know.


----------



## aesop081 (6 Sep 2006)

Kilo SSK


----------



## Cloud Cover (6 Sep 2006)

cdnaviator said:
			
		

> Kilo SSK


Kilo SSK .... wearing a condom.  

Sad state when a submarine needs a weather jacket.


----------



## tasop_999 (6 Sep 2006)

The interesting part of this picture is that it shows the extent to which these things are becoming popular around the world.  At a very affordable price, every third rate despot can have this sort of modern submarine.  Almost makes me think next time Canada should buy Russian.   ;D


----------



## Cloud Cover (6 Sep 2006)

Another sub:


----------



## tasop_999 (6 Sep 2006)

And the winner is...VICTOR III.


----------



## Cloud Cover (6 Sep 2006)

Nope- and I thought a Victor III had a Pythin TAS like shown below?


----------



## warspite (6 Sep 2006)

Sierra class submarine?


----------



## Sub_Guy (7 Sep 2006)

My money is on the Alfa Class


----------



## Cloud Cover (7 Sep 2006)

Nope. 

It has bow mounted periscopes named after a fish.

One member of this class actually sank-twice.


----------



## Koenigsegg (7 Sep 2006)

We'll eventually run out of Sub classes, don't worry ;D

An Oscar class?


----------



## Cloud Cover (7 Sep 2006)

Not an Oscar. An Oscar displaces 4 times the tonnage of this 1960's beast, one of which was once in Indian hands.


----------



## Koenigsegg (7 Sep 2006)

Four times....wow...I was a little off....


----------



## warspite (7 Sep 2006)

Foxtrot class submarine?


----------



## Sub_Guy (7 Sep 2006)

Charlie Class.........


----------



## Cloud Cover (7 Sep 2006)

Charlie 1 class- 

Correct. 

What is this system?


----------



## hugh19 (7 Sep 2006)

Looks kinda like a Crotale or the chinese hy-7 version.


----------



## hugh19 (7 Sep 2006)

I mean hq-7.


----------



## hugh19 (7 Sep 2006)

On a Jiangwei 2 class frigate.


----------



## larry Strong (7 Sep 2006)

rmacqueen said:
			
		

> What is the ship/sub/whatever in the forground?



It's a Flak ship/barge.


----------



## Cloud Cover (7 Sep 2006)

HQ- 7
Type 051B Luhai Class Missile Destroyer


----------



## Cloud Cover (7 Sep 2006)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> It's a Flak ship/barge.



Looks like a Pakastani (UK) Amazon class.

*** aaaccckkk.. the ship in the foreground is the Shenzhen. The ship in the background is an Amazon.


----------



## larry Strong (7 Sep 2006)

whiskey601 said:
			
		

> Looks like a Pakistani (UK) Amazon class.
> 
> *** aaaccckkk.. the ship in the foreground is the Shenzhen. The ship in the background is an Amazon.



I think he was asking about my post #31


----------



## Cloud Cover (7 Sep 2006)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> I think he was asking about my post #31



double ack.

thks.

Somebody else post a pic.


----------



## Garbageman (7 Sep 2006)

Fire away...


----------



## rmacqueen (7 Sep 2006)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> I think he was asking about my post #31


Yes I was, thank you


----------



## x-grunt (7 Sep 2006)

Looks like a Japanese Coast Guard vessel. Don't know the class...


----------



## Sub_Guy (7 Sep 2006)

Japan coast guard?  Medium Patrol Vessel....... Can't locate the class, and the steelers kick off shortly


----------



## tasop_999 (7 Sep 2006)

ROK (South Korea) coast guard vessel.


----------



## Garbageman (7 Sep 2006)

Sub_Guy said:
			
		

> Japan coast guard?  Medium Patrol Vessel....... Can't locate the class, and the steelers kick off shortly



Correct you are.  Japanese Coast Guard Medium Patrol Vessel (PM-type), 350-ton-type AMAMI.

Oh, and I'll take the Steelers by 4.


----------



## Cloud Cover (8 Sep 2006)

Name the class of ship and identify the visible types of weapon systems.


----------



## Sub_Guy (9 Sep 2006)

Royal Malaysian Navy

Laksamana Class

Guns : 1 x 76 mm OTO DP gun (not visible) and 1 x dual 40 mm AA

SAM : 4-cell Albatros SAM (12 Aspide missiles)

SSM : 6 x Otomat II SSM

ASW : 6 x 12.75 inch torpedo tubes

With a nice set of HF whips!


----------



## Cloud Cover (10 Sep 2006)

Correct. 

Someone else post a pic.


----------



## aesop081 (10 Sep 2006)

Try this


----------



## Cloud Cover (11 Sep 2006)

Those are Australian SML's, I think they are the Benalla, Shepparton, Mermaid and Palluma.


----------



## Cloud Cover (11 Sep 2006)

Here's an easy one:


----------



## Cloud Cover (12 Sep 2006)

No takers?  Here's a hint- 

Displacement: 2,700 tons full load  

Sonar:  VDS  

EW: AN/UPD 501 *(!!!) *  + +
Armament: 1 4" twin mount (forward), 1 3" twin mount (aft), 2 Bofors 40mm single guns, 1 Mk NC 10 Limbo  
                    ASW mortar, Mk.43 ASW homing torpedoes


----------



## Neill McKay (12 Sep 2006)

Tribal Class, shortly post-WWII?


----------



## Sub_Guy (12 Sep 2006)

HMCS Cresent

Post War Refit


----------



## x-grunt (12 Sep 2006)

Darn, Sub_Guy beat me to it.


----------



## Cloud Cover (12 Sep 2006)

Yup.


----------



## Sub_Guy (12 Sep 2006)

Another


----------



## Cloud Cover (12 Sep 2006)

Ambassador Class FAC? Not fully kitted out.


----------



## Sub_Guy (13 Sep 2006)

Try again, think Asia......


----------



## hugh19 (13 Sep 2006)

Victory class from Singapore?


----------



## Sub_Guy (13 Sep 2006)

Done like dinner!   - Yes


----------



## Sheerin (13 Sep 2006)

What about this:


----------



## hugh19 (13 Sep 2006)

It is Isreali  but cannot remember class.


----------



## Sub_Guy (13 Sep 2006)

Saar 4.5 class missile boat


----------



## hugh19 (14 Sep 2006)

if its 4.5   does that mean its only half a class? hehehe :


----------



## Sub_Guy (14 Sep 2006)

A nice easy one


----------



## BowmanvilleJim (15 Sep 2006)

Meko A-200 Frigate.


----------



## Sub_Guy (15 Sep 2006)

yes.... south african navy


----------



## BowmanvilleJim (15 Sep 2006)

I would post one but I haven't figured out how to post attach an image to it.


----------



## chanman (15 Sep 2006)

And no going to 'view image' to take a look at the file name, thas cheatin'


----------



## Sub_Guy (15 Sep 2006)

Flags tell me its Polish coming alongside a German port.........


ORP Kaszub  (240)


----------



## chanman (15 Sep 2006)

yup.  Next time I'll need to remove the flags.

Uhhh, I think it's your turn, but since you didn't post any pics.






Names and Nation(s) for these two carriers:


----------



## Sub_Guy (16 Sep 2006)

Alright we have the Principe de Asturias (Spain) with the Chakri Naruebet helicopter carrier of the Royal Thai Navy


----------



## chanman (16 Sep 2006)

k, who wants to post pictures next?

On a related note, here's another online naval recognition quiz

http://www.marineschepen.nl/fun/test2a.html

I just can't distinguish between most of the non-US/UK ships  :-\


----------



## Sub_Guy (16 Sep 2006)

Another one.... Its a small pic.....


----------



## jollyjacktar (16 Sep 2006)

Is she the Moon Moo, first of the class KDX-2 Destroyer from South Korea?


----------



## Sub_Guy (16 Sep 2006)

Chungmugong Yi Sunshin                    First of the class!


----------



## jollyjacktar (16 Sep 2006)

Thats easy for you to type ;D


----------



## Sub_Guy (16 Sep 2006)

Copy and paste!


----------



## jollyjacktar (16 Sep 2006)

(Bows and scrapes..) Ta.


----------



## Cloud Cover (17 Sep 2006)

Here ya' go: what specifically is this, who used it, and for what?  

*:edited to remove a word.


----------



## Sub_Guy (18 Sep 2006)

Ok, I think that is the QH-50C  ASW Drone.  Used by the American Navy to upgrade its destroyers to fight the Russian submarine threat.


----------



## Cloud Cover (18 Sep 2006)

Sub_Guy said:
			
		

> Ok, I think that is the QH-50C  ASW Drone.  Used by the American Navy to upgrade its destroyers to fight the Russian submarine threat.



It is a slightly modified variation on said drone. This one was in Japanese use.  Not sure if it has a Honda lawn mower engine though.


----------



## jollyjacktar (19 Sep 2006)

No, that has to be a proposed replacement for the CF18 or maybe the Hercs or Auroras.


----------



## Cloud Cover (21 Sep 2006)

I'll take 2 of these on an MCDV and 4 on a CPF, thank you. Do you take credit cards?

What are they?


----------



## Old_navy_062 (21 Sep 2006)

BOFOR's LEMUR??


----------



## Cloud Cover (23 Sep 2006)

Manufacturer has name that sounds like a river in Germany.


----------



## Sub_Guy (24 Sep 2006)

Rheinmetall 

All I could get is 27 MM Light gun?


----------



## Cloud Cover (24 Sep 2006)

http://www.rheinmetall-defence.com/index.php?fid=2919&lang=3&pdb=1

MLG 25 Light Naval Gun System 


The MLG 25 Light Naval Gun System is designed particularly for the close-in self defence of all types of warships and patrol boats against surface-, air- and shore targets. A high hit probability against light and agile sea targets is achieved by the combination of a highly dynamic mount, precise fire control, and the latest ammunition technology.

The MLG 25 has been designed as the answer to Emerging Threats. It significantly improves today's ability of ships in dealing with the more complex operational requirements they confront. This is of particular relevance with regard to peacekeeping operational tasks as well as the ability of self protection against terrorist attacks.

The MLG 25 can be integrated in all kinds of ships and boats without need for deck penetration. Due to its light and small design it proves wide flexibility in installation location. The system is remotely operated via a gunner control station. The mount is equipped with day- and night vision sensors enabling automatic target tracking as well as manual control of the MLG 25.

The MLG 25 is ideally suited for sea policing tasks and enables the self defence of surface vessels against agile air targets up to 2,500 m, against surface targets up to 2,500 m, against especially high speed maneuvering targets (HSMT) up to 2,500 m, against floating mines and against shore targets. 
Main features 
Combination of a highly dynamic mount, precise fire control, and the latest ammunition technology 
For the close-in self defence against surface-, air- and shore targets 
Self defence of surface vessels against agile air targets up to 2,500 m, against surface targets up to 2,500 m, against especially high speed maneuvering targets (HSMT) up to 2,500 m, against floating mines and against shore targets 
Easy and flexible integration on board in all kinds of ships and boats without need for deck penetration  
Equipped with day- and night vision sensors


----------



## Cloud Cover (10 Oct 2006)

Another sub:


----------



## warspite (11 Oct 2006)

Rubis-class Nuclear attack submarine.
French
And if I'm not mistaken she's the Casabianca


----------



## Cloud Cover (11 Oct 2006)

Yep.


----------



## warspite (12 Oct 2006)

I can't get any pictures posted :'(. Someone else go ahead.
Scratch that
Okay everyone fire away should be a easy one.


----------



## chanman (12 Oct 2006)

Looks like a brit ship from the gun mount.

That pic is tiny!  :-[


----------



## cobbler (12 Oct 2006)

Brit type-22 Frigate


----------



## Sub_Guy (12 Oct 2006)

Brit ship, depending on the class of type 22 it could either be Brazil, Chile, or Romania.  As all type 22's were either sold or sunk with the exception of the batch 3's


----------



## warspite (12 Oct 2006)

chanman said:
			
		

> That pic is tiny!


Sorry just learning how to post pictures :-[

But yep a Type 22 frigate

The HMS Catham


----------



## chanman (12 Oct 2006)

warspite said:
			
		

> Sorry just learning how to post pictures :-[
> 
> But yep a Type 22 frigate
> 
> The HMS Catham



Those British gun mounts look like eggs  ;D

Painting it white doesn't help either.


----------



## aesop081 (16 Oct 2006)

Yes it is a Type 22 frigate....but can you guys tell me if it is a Type-22 batch 1, batch 2 or batch 3.......

 ;D


----------



## Sub_Guy (16 Oct 2006)

Batch 3 my man....


Batch 1 is missing the large hangar aft.   Batch 2 has exocet missile launchers on the forecastle,   Batch 3 has the gun on the forecastle.


----------



## warspite (16 Oct 2006)

warspite said:
			
		

> But yep a Type 22 frigate
> The* HMS * Catham


So she's a current British ship


			
				Sub_Guy said:
			
		

> Brit ship, depending on the class of type 22 it could either be Brazil, Chile, or Romania.  *As all type 22's were either sold or sunk with the exception of the batch 3's*


And since 1+1=3 it must be from batch 3  ;D


----------



## Sub_Guy (17 Oct 2006)

Here is a very easy one, name the Class of this Submarine


----------

